# Lakes Tournament Trail schedule and meetings



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Lakes Trail schedule and pre-season meetings.
Schedule:
4-25 Portage Lakes
5-9 West Branch
5-31 Mosquito
6-28 Salt Fork
7-26 Mosquito
8-23 Berlin
championship, Lake Chautauqua, NY
9-19+20 

Pre-season Meetings:
#1 - Sat. March 7th at 11am at the Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville. Approx 2 miles west of I71 on Rt 82 (20884 Royalton Rd) (440) 572-0400
#2 - Sat. March 7th at 2pm at Land Big Fish in Akron (Coventry Plaza). Approx 2 miles south of Rt224 on Rt93 (3333 Manchester Rd) (330) 644-8211

The purpose of these meetings are to go over the basic program, answer questions, and to sign up new teams at this point. Additional information about the trail can be had at: www.dobass.com/lakestrail.html
Thanks and hope to see you there! Louie


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Its tomorrow(Sat) and Ray has upped the anti!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

lakeslouie said:


> Its tomorrow(Sat) and Ray has upped the anti!!


do you know of anyone that needs a non- boater partner


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Will keep an eye open for ya. Something may develope. 

Update: We are nearing 70 entries thus far. 30 spots left this season.
www.dobass.com/lakestrail.html


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

First pre-entry deadline for Portage is fast approaching. (4-20) Tournament is on 4-25. Ramp pay is possible. We still have openings for the season. We have several parent/youth teams and husband/wife teams for those who may be wondering about this. You are welcome. Lots of friendly folks who just want to fish and have a good time. Entry info etc may be found on:
www.dobass.com/lakestrail.html
Anything at all don't hesitate to contact me. Thanks! 
Louie K


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Last chance to get in at the beginning of this years season. Still some room left. Sat is going to be a beautiful day. Hope you will consider if you're on the fence. Ramp pay is possible. Contact me with any questions etc.:G
www.dobass.com/lakestrail.html


----------

